# How to download webpages with working links



## windchimes (Nov 8, 2008)

Just wondering whether it is possible with our popular browsers to download webpages
with the working links. Any idea?


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 8, 2008)

If you are using Opera, you may save it as a 'Web archive(single file)' (Its a .mht file)


----------



## windchimes (Nov 8, 2008)

No..I wish to follow the hierarchy and get those other pages in the link too.. I need all the
pages saved


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 8, 2008)

it can be done.
But some manual interventionb required.
Save all pages in a particular folder and then edit every pages HTML source and prove exact path o the desired file.

OR

Make a PDF of those web pages
Adobe acrobat has this option.

b/w, I guess u r after some tutorial, right?


----------



## windchimes (Nov 8, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> it can be done.
> But some manual intervention required.
> Save all pages in a particular folder and then edit every pages HTML source and prove exact path o the desired file.



Yeah I thought about it,,But again was looking for an easy option...

There are some tools to download entire webpage.. _ *www.surfoffline.com_ _*www.micro-sys.dk/products/website-download/_

But they aren't free tools...I am looking for free ones if there are any


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2008)

Use Webarro and download the entire site for offline browsing www.webaroo.com


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 8, 2008)

Use Scrapbook add-on to firefox *amb.vis.ne.jp/mozilla/scrapbook/


in this u can define how much depth the links , pages to be saved...

really very useful one and its fast...



try it and say...


here are the features and screenshots 

ScrapBook is a Firefox extension, which helps you to save Web pages and manage the collection. Key features are lightness, speed, accuracy and multi-language support. Major features are:

    * Save Web page
    * Save snippet of Web page
    * Save Web site (In-depth Capture)
    * Organize the collection in the same way as Bookmarks
    * Highlighter, Eraser and various page editing features
    * Full text search and quick filtering search
    * Text edit feature resembling Opera's Notes


*amb.vis.ne.jp/mozilla/scrapbook/screen/main-Opera.png


----------



## windchimes (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks guys

I got an A1 website Download for the time being
*www.micro-sys.dk/products/website-download/

Not satisfactory ,but works ok for me...


----------

